# SEBASTOPOL-CITY | Rudnevo | 81m x 3 | 17 fl x 3 | 5-9 fl | U/C



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

This is "Rudnevo" residental complex named like a Rudnev-street in the Sebastopol-City where it's located on.

Consists from 2 towers.

Height - 81 metres + 12 m antenna + 11 m tall 2-storied podium with offices & shopping mall. 
Number of the floors - 16
Date of completion - 2009

This is render from official website:









Official website http://www.rudnevo.com.ua (Russian)


----------



## Bart Zmeer (Nov 12, 2006)

Where is Sebastopol? :S


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Bart Zmeer said:


> Where is Sebastopol? :S


All information is there :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668328


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*@**RS**:* Before opening a new thread, you should read the title of its section. 



> *Highrises*
> Discussions and progress updates of projects including an occupable building *at least 100m/300ft tall*, but shorter than a Supertall.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

joce23 said:


> *@**RS**:* Before opening a new thread, you should read the title of its section.


Sorry,Jose23, I forgot indicate that this complex have 2-storied podium 11 m tall. So, the height of this complex is 104 m ( 11 m podium + 81 m building + 12 m antenna)


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Some spaces between the |'s in the thread title would be great 2..


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

The first floor of the complex "Rudnevo" began mounting. Since the announcement a set of more than 5 months is on hold, and now, despite the crisis, the construction was resumed. Places for the following 7 buildings already prepared. All complex will be completed in 2013. In fact it will be a new city district.


----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Good news!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*3/08/2009 construction update*
First tower is U/C:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Update?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*autumn 2010*


----------

